# cutters unite



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

Ok

I thought starting a journal (even though i realise ill be talking to myself 99% of the time) would be a good idea to keep a regular watch on my diet and work out progress, simply cause i keep losing my real diaries.

ANYWAYS... 

Stats :

Age: 18
Height: 5'10
Diet: ckd/low-carb
BF%: N/A (havnt got it tested)
Starting Weight (24/09/02): 180.4lbs (82kgs)
Current weight (14/11/02): 168.3lbs (76.5kgs)
Goals: 154lbs by 27/12/02
Current split: Ill post that by the end of next week because the other day i lost my gym membership and and havnt had enough time and $$$ to get it again, due to current uni exams. So until the 23/11/02 i will focus mainly on diet and some cardio.

Well i think thats everything??

Comments and all that kinda shit are greatly appreciated 

Peace People:


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

Thursday, 14th, November:

Woke up today at about 2pm with a headache, went for a 20 minute run on the beach on an empty stomech, made sure to run on the thick and heavy sand, hence it being only a 20 minute run. Gotta admit it was abit difficult all thanx to my poor smoking habits 

Diet:

Meal 1:

2 hard boiled eggs
1 slice of cheese
coffee (2 equal tabs and 90ml's of 1% milk)

Meal 2:

tuna in oil (95g)

Meal 3: 

chicken breast (small)

Meal 4: 

tuna in oil (95g)
light sour cream (1 tblspoon)

Meal 5:

chicken breast (small)
natural pb (1 teaspoon)

Meal 6: 

tuna (70g)
natural pb (1 teaspoon)


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

Ok just thought id throw in some pics.

Now i dont have a scanner and i dont have a digital camera, but ill scan some pics soon...these pics im about to post were taken few months back, at a rave and were then posted on the net, so there basicly the only pics i have of me on my computer...
Anyways you cant see shit, but i thought ill just post em anyways, maybe you can gimme some tips on how to dress better or something??


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

and another


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> Goals: 154lbs by 27/12/02




Yeah, that's goal #1.

goal #2 = quit smoking.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

not as easy as it seems, but it will be done.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 14, 2002)

yeah man, what Rob said.  I thought i couldn't quit either, but i just needed some incentive, i figured that i was compromising my goals so i just quit, cold turkey.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

Yum, yum, so you're 18???  

I know how to make you lose weight!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

CLP ... do tell ... and don't leave out any details!  

Like Yanick said ... once you know what you want, quitting cold turkey seems to be the best way.   Good luck with your goals.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

Sweet thanx for the comments people 

Today im movin out to my own apartment (my family owns it) cause my real house is being renovated on for a few months, so this summer is gonna be pretty wild cause all of my freinds all still live at home. As far as diet is concerned ive got my own fridge so its all good, im just scared my munted freinds will get the munchies and raid it


----------



## perfecto (Nov 15, 2002)

allright bad news to myself, i dont have access to my own computer here so that sux cause i gotta keep using my cusins and the screen is way too far away from my head...
Im not even gonna bother posting my diet from yesterday, which was friday, cause i spent the day moving, then had to go to work, then had to study for uni exams...so i had about 300 calories all up. Im also pissed off because its saturday and in a few hours it will be saturday night, i have my own apartment, yet i have to spend the whole night cramming for these exams, argg.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 16, 2002)

Saturday, 16th, November:

Diet: 

Meal 1: 

2 hard boiled eggs
2 coffees (4 equal tabs, 180ml of 1% milk)

Meal 2:

tuna in brine (72g)
1 slice bread (wholemeal)
1 slice cheese (light)

****

This is about the time my freinds came in, so diet quickly ceased, and alcochol consumption began.

- can of bourbon & coke
- 2 bottles of tooheys dry
- scooner of VB
- can of VB
- longkneck of tooheys new

Besides geting my face smashed in by a drunken keewi, the night went pretty well


----------



## perfecto (Nov 17, 2002)

Sunday, 17th, November:

Today is hungover Carbup/Refeed/Cheat day! 

Diet:

Meal 1: 

coffee (2 equal tabs, 1% milk)

Meal 2: 

brown rice
beef
vegetables (stir fried: greens, chilli, carrot, etc)

Meal 3: 

1/2 an apple danish  

Meal 4: 

2 potatoes (baked)
4 pieces of lamb
apple juice (2 cups)
1 mango

Meal 5:

coffee (2 equal tabs, 1% milk)
1/2 apple danish

****


----------



## leg_press (Nov 18, 2002)

$hit man.. and I thought my diet was screwed. 

Meal 1
Cornflakes semi milk, 
Peanut butter
De caf tea

Meal 2 
Chicken sandwich (brown bread no mayo or anything)

Meal 3 
Scrambled eggs
baked beans
white toast

Meal 4 
chicken, 
potatoes
broccoli

Meal 5 ( depends on the length of my shift)
A) the same as meal 4
B) Steak, baked potato and baked beans.

Meal 6 
chicken breast
can of tuna

snacks ( when I am bored at night and can't sleep)
water
biscuits
chocolate


----------



## perfecto (Nov 18, 2002)

ah it isnt usually that bad thats just my sunday refeed/cheat/feelin like shit day


----------



## perfecto (Nov 18, 2002)

Monday, 18th, November:

Didnt sleep all night, had to cram for an exam, which i missed in the end anyways, but thankfully i can re-do it on thursday 9:50am. Problem is i gotta go to this chic's formal (prom what americans call em) on wednesday night, so im probs gonna get mega sloshed and head to the exam. I should be sober enough to write a paper by 9am?? Ah ill see how i go...

****

On another note i also weighed in today, in the morning, fully clothed, after big refeed/cheat day at 167.2lbs (76kg's), so im pretty happy with that as in the last few weeks fat loss was goin pretty slowly...

Diet:

Meal 1:

2 hard boiled eggs
1 teaspoon of natural PB

Meal 2:

2 pieces of chicken breast (small)
2 cuts of smoked salmon
apricot

Meal 3:

lamb pide (its like turkish bread with lamb, tomatoes, brocholi and cheese)

Meal 4: 

can of salmon (90g's)
2 pieces of bread (wholemeal)
2 slices of cheese (light and low fat)

Anyways that was the end of it, it got abit shitty at the end cause i had some spliff and the munchies got abit out of control.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 19, 2002)

Tuesday, 19th, November:

Diet: 

Meal 1: 

2 hard boiled eggs (1 yolk)
1 teaspoon nat pb

Meal 2:

lean beef
2 small potatoes 
salad (tomato, onion, green leaves)

Meal 3:

salmon sushi
chicken sushi

Meal 4:

beef dumpings
light sour cream (2 tblspoons)

Meal 5:

2 chicken breasts (grilled)
teaspoon nat pb
coffee (1%milk, no sweetner)

****

I thought i should give that artificial sweetener a rest, since noticing how much of a fuckin pain in the ass (laxitive) it is  

Ive also got that formal to go to tomorow, and i know ill be drinking abit there, so i figured id consume less cals tomorow, and try only drinking vodka/diet coke for alcochol. I also dont wanna drink TOO MUCH, for the fear of embarassing my partner and also cause i have an exam the coming morning


----------



## leg_press (Nov 20, 2002)

How can you eat raw chicken??? Lol it would give me the $hits. Anyway what do you think of Joe Weiders Body building blocks? I have also been asked to try complan 90 which is basically 99% protein and 1% fat. But the box is pretty small. It only costs around £6 though? ideas HELP


----------



## perfecto (Nov 21, 2002)

heheh raw chicken nah thats like fucked up. i dont think its safe to eat raw chicken.

joe weider body building blocks?
complan 90?
are these protein powders or something?


----------



## perfecto (Nov 21, 2002)

Wednesday, 20th, November:

The diet was pretty fucked up today, i woke up at about 2:00pm, by about 4pm there was 10 people allready at my house pre-pre-drinking for the formal. Anyways got back from the formal at around 4:00am, stayed up all night and all moring and all afternoon, now iam insanley tired...

Diet: 

Meal 1:

2 hardboiled eggs
nat pb (teaspoon)

Now because we started alcochol consumption by about 4pm, the rest of the meals are pretty sketchy, just somethings i ate at the formal. There was two very small meals served, one was chicken with vegetables and the other was like 4 miniture beef stripes, served with vegetables. By miniture i mean REALLY miniture, i think i complained to one of the waiters. Also another complaint is that they kept fucking serving coke and i asked about 6 times to bring me some damm diet coke, which in the end they brought me coke anyways thinking i woudlnt notice, i swear the nerve of some people.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 21, 2002)

Thursday, 21st, November:

Ok i think i either got alcochol poisoning or some kind of fever cause ive been out of action the whole day. I first tried to get to sleep at around 10am, cept i kept shaking and turning and coudlnt figure out whether i was hot or cold? Then i started getin a temperature and it went on and off the whole day, forcing me to miss my exam, which was allready reschedualed, but luckily i can do it on tuesday next week. Anyways because i was so fucked the whole day, all i could force inside me was a rice with beef and chilli, and then before i went to bed about 90g of salmon.

On a good note, although not feelin so well, i weighed in last night at 163.9lbs (74.5kg's), and although i know its cause in the last few days ive hardly ate anything and drank a whole shitload, i think on monday i should be around 75.5kg's.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 21, 2002)

All that drinking and you didn't invite me?  TSK TSK  GRRRRRR


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 21, 2002)

it sounds like you are just now expereincing life out on your own. Dont go overboard with it or it can take its toll. i dont care what every one on this board says if you ever get realy serious about the sport than u gotta ditch the drinking. Hell it sux iam 19 and I havnt had a drink in 1.4 years.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 22, 2002)

CLPgold: Looks like from your own journal, youv been doing enough drinking  But hey if you ever come down to my part of the world, i work in a restuarant that has the largest collection of Vodka's in the southern hemisphere

crackerjack: Funny you should say that. Just this morning it did take its toll, my aunty came into my room when me and my mates were all sleeping, and stupidly enough they left their bowl, scissors and green around all over the table. So i had a fair bit of explaining to do. Taught me a lesson. And as for giving up drinking, i just simply wouldnt be able to do it hehe, its too  

****
Few other problems: 1) is that people keep telling me i look pale and dead? haha could it be lack of vitamins? Im gonna start taking multivitamins this week. 2) Im having having a really difficult time eating 6 times a day because i dont have a kitchen and i simply dont have enough food in my fridge hehe. But frankly id be more worried if i was on a bulk.

On another note, i have a whole bunch of photos from the formal and there pretty snazy, so i thought i might scan em and post em here.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 22, 2002)

Friday, 22nd, November:

Diet:

Meal 1: 

1 chicken breast (medium sized)
3 carrots

Meal 2:

chicken breast (grilled)
3 jack potatoes (small)
onions + green leaves

Meal 3: 

beef (might not have been so lean, tasted abit oily)
salad (tomatoes, onions, lettuce)

****


----------



## perfecto (Nov 24, 2002)

Saturday, 23rd, November:

Diet:

Meal 1:

grilled cod (2 slices)
salad (tomatoes, onions, greens)

Meal 2: 

low fat yogurt

Meal 3:

grilled chicken
1 jack potato (very small)

Meal 4:

lamb (small portion)


*** 

Thats pretty much it, i couldnt get enough EFA's today cause i woke up at 4pm and had to be at work at 5pm, so fuckit ill make up for it tomorow.


----------



## leg_press (Nov 25, 2002)

Sorry it's casiplan 90 (99%aminos), (1% preservative), 

My diet from now on is as follows I weight $hit so this is the best way ( so I am told), to put on muscle mass and bulk up too. 

6.30 am Cereal with full fat milk & a glass of milk

10am Toast with fruit/ juice juice

12pm(ish) Sandwich/ soup alot of water

3pm A Sandwich ( anything as long as it isn't greasy bacon or sausages), on brown bread. 

5.30pm whatever my family is having 

6.30pm Yoghurt and milk

7.30pm Fruit and water


----------



## perfecto (Nov 26, 2002)

i dont know much abouit bulking but im planning on startin about march or something...


----------



## perfecto (Nov 26, 2002)

shit i havnt been able to get to a comp till today and i didnt write my diet down so ill post my diet as of today


----------



## perfecto (Dec 1, 2002)

Sunday, 1st, December (1st day of Summer WOO-HOO):

Allright shit is REALLY REALLY REALLY fucked up.

1) My exams got extended like an extra 2 weeks or something, so ill be finishing tomorow 1pm. What this means is that by Wednesday i should have my gym membership back again.

2) I dont have proper access to a computer like i did at home, so i cant sit on this forum all day and read shit and keep my journal updated like i could at home (even though i know no one reads this shit, i write it for my own benefit).

3) Because im living by myself now things have been going alittle crazy, no one cooks for me, i dont have any food in the fridge and my freinds have comin over every chance they get and keeping me unhealthy with all their chronz and alcochol. There have been days where ive had like one tuna can and two egg whites and then half a bottle of vodka mixed with diet coke and then slept for like 10 hours. Also all my water keeps geting drunk, ive pretty much been living on diet coke, not the healthiest of choices i know. Not only that but ive been eating way too many carbs latley like rice and potatoes and wholemeal bread and shit just because i had nothng else in the fridge argggg...

Weighed in today at 162.8lbs (74kgs).

Conclusions: Im still pretty happy that ive been able to lose fat without even goin to the gym for the past month or so, just through dieting and even though through the toughest times when i get like one meal in a day and ive been totally fucked up, i havnt really cheated. But i think soon i gotta have a real good junkfood cheat meal something really bad like a burger king burger or a pizza or something. And as of this week ill be back in da gym and hopefully that will inspire me to try extra hard with the diet, stock up my little fridge with salmon (fuck tuna im so sick of it), beef, turkey and all sorts of meat. Im not gonna buy any carbs watsoever. And i still havnt used up all my flax, so ill make sure to use that shit as my EFA's.


----------



## perfecto (Dec 1, 2002)

Monday, 2nd, December:

Its currently 4:31am over here and im studying for my last exam which i have in a few hours. After the exam im planning to either a) go to sleep or b) hit the beach. Now the reality is that i will probobly go to sleep @ the beach, hehe kinda like knobbing two minglers with one knob (Ali G paraphrased). After my sleep i wanna do some shopping cause its a new week and i deffs dont wanna be fuckin around anymore with skipping meals and all that shit. But the problem is that in the evening i gotta go to a mates going away party, which means some drinking is required...since i got a fridge thats empty on food, yet full of beers and bacardi's. Anyways ill keep myself posted later on.


----------



## perfecto (Dec 8, 2002)

Sunday, 8th, December:

I havnt been able to get to a computer for the past six days, therefore have not been posting, fat loss going slow, hope to get to 73kg this week and hopefully get a computer in my room so i can post.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 8, 2002)

Have you got your gym membership back yet?


----------



## perfecto (Dec 9, 2002)

yer dude as a matter of fact got it today, im having probs making a new routine though.


----------



## perfecto (Dec 12, 2002)

Thursday, 12th, December:

Diet:

Meal 1:

3 scrambled eggs
2 slices of cheese

Meal 2:

1 slice smoked salmon
1 slice wholemeal bread

Meal 3:

chicken breast

Meal 4: 

2 slices of smoked salmon
2 slices of wholemeal bread

Meal 5:

chicken breast

****

Why i ate so little today was because i was planning on going out and drinking a shitload so i wanted to keep the cals alittle low...but i didnt end up drinking at all so...yer watever


----------



## perfecto (Dec 12, 2002)

In other good news im slowly givin up smoking by not even touching a ciggie on training days...i know i gotta drop it all but it takes time...cause ive found every time i drop it i go out and get pissed and start smoking again.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 12, 2002)

Good, quit that bullshit!

If you need help making a split, just PM me that way i won't miss it, because i sometimes forget which threads i need to check and which i don't.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 13, 2002)

oh yeah, one moe thing.  clean out ur pm box bro, that shit is full again.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2002)

> Good, quit that bullshit!



Wait one damn minute.  I know that's not yan telling some one to quite smoking.  LMFAO


----------



## perfecto (Dec 14, 2002)

for some reason it seems to get full when i have like one message in there, but its clean now


----------



## leg_press (Dec 15, 2002)

Perfecto I know I am gonna sound like a really ass hole here but can we share this forum cus my training is phucked at the moment and whenever I right it down at home the old dear( my mum) throws it away as trash, so basically I need somewhere to right a journal but can't be arsed to set my own up cus I am too busy working and $hit


----------



## Yanick (Dec 16, 2002)

Perfecto,

you have one message in the recieved pm's.  There is a drop down menu you go to and go to sent items, then clean out your sent PM's.

Pat,

you ever heard the saying, do as i say not as i do?


----------



## perfecto (Dec 17, 2002)

leg press: are you bulking or cutting? setting up yourown journal is as easy as sharing one here.

Yanick: sweet thanx i cleared it out. Also have you actually quit cold turkey now or you still smoking the occasional?


----------



## perfecto (Dec 17, 2002)

Tuesday, 17th, December:

Im still in the process of setting up my new split. Ive noticed myself get weaker at this weight, some of my freinds that were never able to before, are now able to manhandle me, but i recon once i get my new split going and get back into weights i will break everyones balls.

Diet:

Meal 1:

2 hardboiled eggs
cucumber

Meal 2:

grilled chicken (small)

Meal 3:

grilled chicken (small)

Meal 4: 

grilled chicken (small)

Meal 5: 

tuna in mayo (70g)
salmon 
2 slices of cheese
2 slices of bread (wholemeal)


----------



## perfecto (Dec 18, 2002)

Wednesday, 18th, December:

Diet:

Meal 1:

2 scrambled eggs
2 smoked sausages

Meal 2:

chicken with onion and capsicum
pasta (1 cup)

Meal 3:

chicken breast grilled (medium)
3 jack potatos
onions

Meal 4:

2 veal sausages

****


----------



## perfecto (Dec 18, 2002)

Note to self:

no fucking consistency in diet, eating anything thats half decent that i can get my hands on


----------



## perfecto (Dec 21, 2002)

Saturday, 21st, December:

Crazy day and night, i was so fucking busy throughout the day organising shit for my best mates rave that night, that all i could squeeze in was a footlong tuna sub with wholemeal bread - not too healthy but i needed something. Anyways the party was fuckin mad, everyone went very hard, so hard that we kept it going the next day on sunday. 10 of us got to the beach by 9am, smoked spliffs and chilled. Lets just say i wont be going that hard for a very long time


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2002)

> Lets just say i wont be going that hard for a very long time



"Go hard or go home!"


----------



## perfecto (Dec 23, 2002)

if i went any harder i wouldnt be able to go home


----------



## perfecto (Dec 23, 2002)

Sunday, 22nd, December:

fucked up scatday, couldnt force myself to eat anything


----------



## perfecto (Dec 23, 2002)

Monday, 23rd, December:

Weighed in at 73kgs (160.6lbs) which is allright because for the last past couple of weeks i really havnt seen any progress, diet wasnt that clean and i felt myself giving into shit easier. Been partying too hard havnt had time to create a new routine for myself, doing cardio to help fat burning but thats about it. As soon as i make my new split i will be posting it regularly with all figures and shit. I actually cant wait to start building muscle again, i know once i start hardcore i will be disapointed with the amount that i can do, but i will also be happy because i will be able to progress rapidly and i will get all size and strength back minus the fat, and not only will i be able to bash all my shithead freinds again, my confidence will also be higher. Actually my confidence with the chix aint too bad, its the confidence of self defence thats pissing me off.


----------



## perfecto (Dec 23, 2002)

It has also become aparent that my original goal of reaching 70kg's by NYE isnt going to happen, but who gives a shit anyways. Ive learnt from these forums that weight doesnt matter, its how you look in the mirror.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2002)

You're right, weight doesn't matter, the mirror is the only thing that is important.  
You could probably reach that goal weight by New Years Eve.  You have  one week, I'm sure you can drop 3 pounds of water by then if you really try.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 24, 2002)

Perfecto,

fuck the weight bro.  If you look better in the mirror, then thats all you should worry about.  You just need to become consistent on your diet and consistent with your training.

Aside from that, whats been going on?


----------



## perfecto (Dec 25, 2002)

Same ol shit man, too much partying, not enough sleep and training. Goin up to a place called Byron Bay for a few days on NYE. Byron is like a little town up the coast, next to queensland. its like renound for havin the best sesh in australia, all people do around there is go to the beach and smoke. When i was there with my mates a few years ago, we used to punch two cones in the morning and just be fucked for the whole day - thats how crazy the weed is up there. Ni wayz the place is like 12 hours drive by car and its ment to be a crazy new years eve party. What are you guys doin around your area for new years? Btw you being russian and all you still getin new years presents from family?


----------



## perfecto (Jan 3, 2003)

Saturday, 4th, January:

OK ---> i just got back from byron bay, few things to say:

a) im fucking tired from the 14 hour steaming drive, not only was the weather fucking hot, but to top it all off my mates 2 windows in his car were unopenable and there was no aircon and we were also stuck in traffic 80% of the time.
b) im hornier than before i left, due to thinking i was gonna cop a root last night, which didnt work out the way i planned.
c) i have a very thick tan and my nose, shouldrs and forehead is peeling
d) im on a weeklong hangover/comedown
e) just as i was about to get into my car a few minutes ago, it wouldnt start
f) i had a shithouse new years


----------



## perfecto (Jan 12, 2003)

Monday, 13th, January: 

Havnt been posting enough, dont have access to computer, everythings going ok, weighed in at 71.5kg's on thursday, looking better and better everyday, will soon post workout program and stats etc...


----------



## perfecto (Feb 11, 2003)

OK IM BACK TO POSTING in this diary


----------



## perfecto (Feb 11, 2003)

Ever since ive started my new split, even though ive still been maintaining diet, ive put on like maybe 2kg's and ive progressed in every single exercise every time, so im happy with that. Still got a while till i can show off the workload i do cause i dont do much, but i know it takes time so i wait.


----------

